# Do you wear gloves to clean your tank?



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Since I've been doing more water changes than normal to help Rousseau with his healing fins.. my hands are becoming really dry. Does anyone were rubber gloves or something when they do water changes? Should I start doing that?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I don't, and I do have really bad dry skin on my hands. I suck it up. I clean, bake, cook, and tend to the house. There is really no way around my hands being dry. I will suggest that at night before bed, put on Eucerin Plus Repair Hand Cream. It works WONDERS and if you do it before night, it won't be washed off quickly and will have had time to work. HTH!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

AngelicScars said:


> I don't, and I do have really bad dry skin on my hands. I suck it up. I clean, bake, cook, and tend to the house. There is really no way around my hands being dry. I will suggest that at night before bed, put on Eucerin Plus Repair Hand Cream. It works WONDERS and if you do it before night, it won't be washed off quickly and will have had time to work. HTH!


Pretty much what I do as well - except I use a different brand. :-D


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nope. I like having my hands uninhibited. I do have VERY dry skin, though. But I get that anyway in the winter.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't wear gloves to clean my tanks, it never occurred to me. But I can see how hands can get dry really quick.


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Well I think I'm going to continue to not wear gloves, I have this nice aloe hand lotion that is working great.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I wear latex gloves if I am scrubbing multiple tanks at a time or if I have an open sore on my hands.( I have seen pictures of some nasty mycobacteria or fish tb infections from people changing fish water with open wounds.)

Note to self: I should wear goggles too because occasionally fish water splashes in my eye when changing their water.;-)


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Dragonlady said:


> I wear latex gloves if I am scrubbing multiple tanks at a time or if I have an open sore on my hands.( I have seen pictures of some nasty mycobacteria or fish tb infections from people changing fish water with open wounds.)
> 
> Note to self: I should wear goggles too because occasionally fish water splashes in my eye when changing their water.;-)


 
Luckily, my fish have never had tb. 

Here is an article on _Mycobacterium, *which *_*can spread from fish to humans.*

"Fish tuberculosis is a particularly nasty fish disease more common than many might imagine, especially among anabantoids like Siamese Fighting Fish........."
The rest of the article and pictures are here.
http://hubpages.com/hub/Fish-Tuberculosis


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Dragonlady said:


> Luckily, my fish have never had tb.
> 
> Here is an article on _Mycobacterium, *which *_*can spread from fish to humans.*
> 
> ...


 
oh great its common in bettas :shake: meh!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I never have, but now that I seen that close up image in the "parasites or worms in the tank!!!!!!" thread. I might be doing that from now on:lol::-?


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yikes, I may have to start wearing gloves..


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

No, just bare hands.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Jayy said:


> No, just bare hands.



Me too - but, then, I have a pretty darn healthy immune system and rarely get sick, thankfully! :-D


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've never gotten sick from cleaning my betta tanks. Then again I wash my hands afterwards, simply because I don't like the fishy smell cleaning leaves behind.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I'm guessing most of the people on this forum's chance of having a betta with TB is 0% since we all do lots of water changes.

I don't wash my hands afterwards I just wipe them dry and forget Lol. Ever since I've gotten Neon I haven't been sick... so my fish is obviously clean. Well... duh.

Your welcome littlebittyfish Lol.


----------

